# Super Bowl food



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Who served up the most food ? Let's hear about your yummy meals . I had KD.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite! :whoo:

Fresh guacamole dip
Hot corn dip
Tostitos

Drinking Peche Lambic (Belgian Peach Beer)

Keeping it simple!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The hubby had a craving for Nutella crepes. weird, huh?

We had pizza for dinner. pizza, beer and football. Nothing better. =)

I may gobble down some girl scout cookies later.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Grilled Tuna Salade Nicoise . . .recipe from Epicurious. Not exactly junk fare . . .but I like to cook and hubby likes to eat so together, we're a good team LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We have a quite odd Superbowl food tradition, 7 layer dip (pretty standard) but then I make bean and cheese quesadillas and Coconut cake. The coconut cake has only been happening the last 3 years, but it quickly made the permanent line up.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, I WISH we could have come to YOUR house!! 
My husband is Russian, SO #1 "Football" is SOCCER to him #2 he is NOT into ANY type of sports. #3 we don't have cable #4 my son asked me last night, "Mama? What sport is the Super Bowl?" LOL ound:
needless to say we spent a great afternoon out and about together! LOL 
i totally would have rather been EATING with you though!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I spent the afternoon torturing (aka grooming) my dog. Only snacks were the ones he got throughout the process (organic chicken jerky).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pepperoni, provolone & crackers, chips & salsa, lasagne, london broil, salad, beer, wine, etc. Then we had ice cream cake and cannoli cake. Yum!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We had some people over so our group of 12 ate appetizers followed by grilled tri tip, pulled pork sandwiches, grilled salmon, chicken and pork posole, boneless hot wings, Famous Dave's mac and cheese, coleslaw, chinese chicken salad, potato salad, three bean salad, chocolate cupcakes and cheesecake bites! (Yes, we had lots of leftovers!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't even really watch the Super Bowl unless the Cowboys are in it OR I have blocks bought to win $$, lol but the food is fun. I did see the Halftime show and Madonna left me scratching my head a bit...lol

Kara


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Too much food with good friends: Mexican dip & chips, chili with Tastefully Simple Beer Bread (oh yum, first time I've had that and not the last), homemade pizza for the little ones (and Nana), brownies, and ice cream. And a great Washington wine (you guys do make great wines with very little fanfare). Kara -- I'm with you, I didn't get the whole Madonna act.


----------

